# .22 Ammo shortage revisited



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What is it with .22 RF ammo? A few weeks ago I found some CCI Mini Mag for sale and bought a couple of boxes. I'm looking around now and all I can find available is the Remington promotional ammo for four to five times its normal selling price. 

None of the LGS's have .22 RF ammo. It's like a switch is being thrown. It's available, it's not available, it's available, it's not available. I don't consider 80-90 buck a brick for cheap promotional ammo as available. I consider that crazy.

Is it that demand has completely outstripped supply? or has the antigun antics of the left drove gun owners over the edge and they're behaving like a bunch of hoarders? Either way I can work around it, and do. Yet I miss the (good old?) days of fully stocked ammo shelves.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know what .22 RF is, but if it .22 long rifle you are looking for Ammo :: Ammunition :: Ammo For Sale : Cheap Ammo : Find Ammunition at AmmoSeek.com has it for 8 cents a round right now.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

It's finally back in stock around where I am, it has been for the past month or so. Prices are still a bit high, but I feel better knowing it's there.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Anything more than 10 cents a round is too much in my opinion, even at that it better be superior ammo. 5-8 cents is about right. for .22LR that is of course.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Went to our local Cabela's a few weeks ago and the shelves were full of ammo, cool! The clerk came out and put 3000 or so rounds of .22LR on the shelves
and all the shoppers went nuts and within maybe 15 minutes all the .22's were gone. I didn't see anyone buying any other caliber just the .22's, weird.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

It is starting to pop back in here and there around me - but the flippers still snap it up - just a little less quickly now that the price and scare is going away.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> It is starting to pop back in here and there around me - but the flippers still snap it up - just a little less quickly now that the price and scare is going away.


I agree. That's what I am seeing here locally for the most part. Saw quiet a bit of CCI this past week and there is still 22 WRM and 17 HMR on the shelf although they have just about sold it all. Its getting better out there availability wise and should be looking a lot better in a couple more months provided this administration doesn't get stupid again. Right now I have quiet a bit still on hand and I aint ready to buy anymore quiet yet. Gonna let the rush on ammo ease before I start buying again. I don't mind pay fair market prices for it but I don't need more enough to pay the elevated prices that often times out there. I guess its just the tight wad in me.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

I just picked up 600rnds......a lil pricey at $100 but if you can find it buy it I guess.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

California guys. What can I tell you the frenzy will be on through the years end. The laws coming down on the people of my former state are real and severe. Gun owners are hoarding up all the supplies they can afford there right now - time to sell - buy next year this time. I have a small ammo can of loose rounds, not even the same brand, weight suggests its got 2800 rounds in it +/1 and you wouldn't believe what I just traded it for! A Ruger P85 and most importantly 3 hi cap magazines that will leave CA with me since they'll be against the law there soon. 

PS...hi cap magazines will spike here very shortly then CRASH. Once they can't be bought in the state with the biggest market they will have harder times finding homes - we should do quite well on magazines next year too.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

22 rf = .22 Rim Fire

I think the shortage right now is a combination of hoarding, and the manufactures are committing most of their resources (brass, lead, powder, production) to filling recently acquired government contracts we keep hearing about. Strange part is that the government contracts are often for HP (hollow point) ammo. Which is as evil a NO NO as using sarin gas if your military!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I still can't find any locally except for local guys selling their closest stashes for way too much trying to feed off the shortage. I got some online though and for the right price. Meaning the price it was and is suppose to be before this bs that Obama and his shitbag minions caused being the shitbags they are taking advantage of childrens deaths to scare the sheep and implement gun laws. I've got backstock of course, but didn't want to go into that and shot up my shooting supply and wanted more.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Only if used in a declared international war from what I know.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It is crazy how varied the reports of supplies are. Here a two box limits are easy to find. For me that is plenty to maintain and increase my inventory. I buy every visit to the store. But I can see how the young guys playing with ARs can go through a hundred in fifteen minutes.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The Aguila stuff that's $99.00 now was $80 something less than a week ago! And under $30 last year!

Cheaper Than Dirt - America's Ultimate Shooting Sports Discounter


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a theory that the ammo manufacturers are trying to determine what they can sell ammo for. I check ammo prices almost daily, often times more than that, I see it go up, then go down. I think it important that we, as consumers refuse to pay anything except a fair price for our ammo. .22LR for example nothing more that 10 cents a round, and that for CCI lower grade should go for about 5-7 cents a round. It's up to all of us to show what we are willing to pay for ammo.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here in my neck of the woods, shelves in stores are still empty. When the stores do get some, most have a three box limit or less. I have a fair supply, but, would like to start shooting again, without worry of not being able to replace what I use. I frequently deliver soft drinks to most of the local sporting goods stores, and, usually chat with them while there. The most common theme is that it is the exact same hoarders and flippers that are buying up all the supply. The stores tell me supply is getting better, but, you have to be there when they put it out because it gets snatched up quickly. The only stock that lasts on the shelves, is the bird shot, and that super quiet primer fired junk.


----------



## srtayl (Sep 8, 2013)

4.47 cents per round here at Bass Pro / Irving TX ;-P


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Last week I scored two 325rd boxes of Remington Auto Match $18.99 a box. They had four so I left a couple for the next guy. A couple days later I see an ad in the Nevada Appeal Two 325 rd boxes Remington Auto Match $40.00 a box. Next time I buy all I can and sell at cost to another shooter.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

22 RF means 22 Rim Fire, sorry if that created some confusion. It's been hit or miss with me finding 22 ammo for a good if not slightly higher price. The last 22 ammo (CCI) I bought cost me $8.00 a hundred with a two box limit. At Cabelas. 

I'm not totally out of 22 ammo, I do have some yet I'm keeping it back and only shooting from it what I can replace until this shortage (sporadic availability) settles down or all hell breaks loose and TSHTF. It's a prep.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

If you pay more than $.04 in bulk (300+), you are paying too much. 
Here is a nice utility to watch for deals: GunBot find ammo in stock
Just wait it out. It was not long ago that .223/556 could not be had for less than $0.75, now I see it commonly under $0.36

I read an article that suspected the shortage is caused by all the new people who are now into buying guns and ammo since the ban scare. The article claimed that there was an up tick in the amount of people going to gun ranges. Not sure this is true. Personally, I'm not wasting my ammo at the range until I know I can easily and cheaply replace it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Surprise, surprise! Cabelas had some .22 RF ammo for sale, they had some Remington golden bullet a hundred pack for $6.99 some very over price odd ball Aguila 22 ammo and some CCI 40 gr solids for $8.99 per 100. 

However, they were limiting what one could buy to one brick or box per customer. I bought my one box of CCI and and picked up 3 Ruger BX 25 magazines for $24.99 per. They also are limiting the high (standard) capacity magazines to a total of 5 per customer. 

I also looked at the 10 22 takedown. Still on the fence on getting one. Very nice yet do I really need (another) Ruger 10 22.


----------



## Reloader (Nov 10, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Surprise, surprise! Cabelas had some .22 RF ammo for sale, they had some Remington golden bullet a hundred pack for $6.99 some very over price odd ball Aguila 22 ammo and some CCI 40 gr solids for $8.99 per 100.
> 
> However, they were limiting what one could buy to one brick or box per customer. I bought my one box of CCI and and picked up 3 Ruger BX 25 magazines for $24.99 per. They also are limiting the high (standard) capacity magazines to a total of 5 per customer.
> 
> I also looked at the 10 22 takedown. Still on the fence on getting one. Very nice yet do I really need (another) Ruger 10 22.


I'm confused as to why you keep using the term "22 RF" and not the more common and accepted term of 22LR, which is what most people are looking for. 
22 rimfire takes in quite a few different rounds; BB, CB, Short, Long and Long Rifle just to name a few. - Yesterday my local Academy Sports had cases of .22 short and long on the shelves yet if I posted that as .22RF and someone went there to buy it they'd be extremely disappointed. 
Yes, you're technically correct that it's "rimfire", just doesn't tell anyone much though.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My bolt rifle will shoot them all.... It's all 22 Rim Fire to me.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Last Sunday Cabelas had 22 short, CB cap, 22 long rifle and 22 magnum and some 17 cal. rim fire ammunition. Yesterday evening I had the occasion to visit Cabelas and all they had left on the very same shelf was dust. 

They did have a Bushnell Trophy TRS 25. I've been looking for one, and was happy to find it, it's going on a Ruger 10 22 Takedown, but that's another story.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

.22LR rimfire ammo ammunition - AmmoSeek.com


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

GunBot 22lr rimfire ammo


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

AmmoNow.com - .22 LR listings, 21 items


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've looked at the sites and thanks, the prices seem to be quite a bit more than what I want to pay for it. 18.04 for 10 boxes of CCI is twice what Cabelas is selling it for. Difference is they're not limiting the amount where as Cabelas does. 

I did manage to go to the range today and since I've pick up a hundred rounds here a hundred rounds there, I shot the new Ruger 10 22 takedown (BX-25 magazines) and zeroed the TRS 25. I'm no expert yet I'd have to say it's a nice combination. YMMV


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Still pretty happy with the sight? Considering one for my Mark III.

Might ought to be careful with the mags.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I assume you posted a picture? Sometimes the pictures posted don't display, actually now that I think about it, quite often they don't display. Yeah I'm happy with the sight and the magazines. Ragged holes in the paper, everything worked the way it was supposed to and the weather was low 80's with a slight breeze. All in all it was a pleasant day at the range.


----------

